# String Quartet. Extensions.



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

This String Quartet that I have recently composed consists of four parts:
1. Allegro
2. Adagio
3. Scherzo
4. Presto

It is based on the use of the octatonic scale with some extensions to the chromatic scale.
The Allegro tries to follow the sonata form with a ternary structure. It is exclusively formed from the octatonic scale.
In the Adagio the first chromatic extensions are presented, especially in the canons of the middle zone of this part.
The Scherzo has ternary structure and his style is strongly inspired by traditional dances.
With conclusive character, the Presto has a more complete structure and highlights the progressive slowing of its rhythm and also the presence of several fugues composed from the chromatic scale.

Thank you for listening to my music and for devoting your time. I hope you like it.


----------

